# Barking at doorbell sound from TV



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon barks when he hears doorbell rings on TV. It's becoming quite frequent and will now bark at a bell sound from TV too (i.e. Christmas bells from ads). He actually thinks someone is at the door. My other two are not as bad and rarely do it. How can I desensitize him?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep...record doorbell sounds and play them at low volume while they are eating their dinner. Slowly increase the volume. Remember, low volume for a dog is a lot lower than it is for us. You can also pair the random doorbell sounds from the TV with a fun treat or toy...doorbell=game instead of barking. It is important for you to be 100% with this.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 4 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847272


> Yep...record doorbell sounds and play them at low volume while they are eating their dinner. Slowly increase the volume. Remember, low volume for a dog is a lot lower than it is for us. You can also pair the random doorbell sounds from the TV with a fun treat or toy...doorbell=game instead of barking. It is important for you to be 100% with this.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie. Will start training tonight. It's just weird that he picks out even the littlest bell sound that may be a part of a song on TV. :wacko1:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We don't even have a doorbell at our house yet when the doorbell on TV goes off....B&E bark! :wacko1:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London has the same problem with any knocking or doorbell sounds from the TV -- sometimes we have to pause the movie to get her to stop! I know I need to desensitize her, I just haven't done it yet....

The worst part is if she hears someone's car door close outside, she starts barking.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I can never have Wheel of Fortune on in the background!!!LOL
xoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

This happens with Gigi too. Even when she "thinks" she hears someone knocking(when most of the time, someone is just banging on something in the house!). I've even held Gigi in my arms to show her, it was ME knocking on the wall, and she still thinks somebody's coming in through the door. Not the "brightest" dog in the world.  LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova used to do this, but giving him treats while ringing the doorbell and intercom repeatedly cured him. He still gets excited when it happens. I can tell because his mouth is a bit less soft when taking the treat. Last week we treated him while ringing the iphone bark ringtone.


----------

